# SA, stage fright, medication mixing



## RedGate (Aug 16, 2009)

I have been slowly easing off of my Social Anxiety by taking 1,000 mg of Inositol, but I discovered that it does not help much when I am supposed to give a presentation. I get severe stage fright, to a point where no one (including myself) know what I am saying because I am so paralyzed. 

I have purchased St. Johns Wart, Stress Vitamin B (B6, B12 and about 6 other vitamins), and Choline to hopefully beat the living daylights out of the remaining SA and to starting helping me relax with the stage fright.

Is this a good combination? I was told HTP-5 works like Inositol and is one of the best to use, but I didn't feel much from it when I took it before the Inositol.


----------

